# ~The Police Stop~



## Dabs (Aug 30, 2011)

The Police Stop

An Arizona Department of Safety Officer pulled over a little old lady from West Virginia for a faulty taillight. When the officer approached the driver, she handed the officer her drivers license, insurance card and Concealed Carry Permit (CCP). The officer took all the documents, looked them over and said. "Mrs. Smith, I see you have a CCP. Do you have any weapons with you?" 

The little old lady replied, "Yes sir, I have a .357 handgun in a hip holster, a .45 in the glove box and a .22 derringer in my boot." 

The officer looked at her and asked, "Anything else?" 

"Yes sir, I have a Mossberg 500 12-gauge and an AR-15 in the trunk." 

The officer asked if she was driving to or from a shooting range and the little old lady said she wasn't, so the officer bent over and looked into the her face and said, "Mrs. Smith, you're carrying quite a few guns. May I ask what you are afraid of?" 

The little old lady locked eyes with the officer and calmly answered, "Not a damn thing!"


----------

